# Export Contacts & Sms from Nokia 5800 XM to PC



## Charley (Sep 15, 2010)

I want to Export Contacts & Sms from Nokia 5800 XM to PC. Is there any software to do it ?


----------



## srikat (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes. Use Nokia PC Suite.

Nokia India - Nokia PC Suite - Download software - Get support and software


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2010)

just install the latest ovi suit from nokia website and backup ur phone using it...u r done


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 15, 2010)

PC Suit (not ovi suite) is better in my opinion.

Install PC suite, Connect the phone to the PC using USB cable, and choose PC suite mode on the phone(Not mass storage).

Then when you select the messaging ICON, a new window will open and will show all the messages in ur phone. Select all(Ctrl+A) and then click File->export and all the selected smses will be exported as a csv file in PC.

Works well. That is what i am doing for the past year and half....


You can do it similarly for Contacts(Open Phonebook icon)


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

Nokia PC Suite.


----------

